# Freelance Graphic Design Question



## Nancy (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi All,
Quick question to all the Freelance Graphic Designers out there. I am starting doing odd jobs on the side, I don't have a registered Business yet, but my customers obviously are in need of some sort of receipt, does anyone have any ideas of what info should be included on the receipt, or should I be setting up and invoice and giving them that?
Any Samples or website where I can see samples would be a great help. Thanks so much!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

You should come up with your own invoices and receipts
When I had my own business, I would send an invoice as soon as the product was delevered.
Just put all your data on it, and make a template in any kind of word proccessor or spreadsheet
Dont forget to include, your name, address, etc, their name address etc whether or not they will pay taxes(find out if they are exempt), the due date of the payment, penalties for late payment, discounts for early payment, a description of the work done, this is the minimum data.
I had to put the customer's order number from their purchase order on my invoice, you might need that, also the date of the invoice is vital.
What about your guarrentee? Maybe you can say delivered as is , whereas etc, you decide that. 
I would start making one, and add anything you think is important then check other sample invoices.
Does this help?
Mark


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

before you come up with invoices you may want to come up with QUOTES

and have the client sign off on your terms, hourly rate or negotiated rate for project, project expectatioins, etc.

always best to get something signed by an officer of the company - i.e. someone who actually can authorize work to be done

later, when you get to know them, you can forgo the sign off step

saves a lot of hassle later.

just a thought


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

aw yes "THE SIGNOFF" !!
we discussed this in our systems analysis classes.
very important to cover yourself, in case of a dispute..
Also the other thing sometimes is called CREEP, where customers change or expand their expectations of what they want. I guess this is also covered in the signoff, where you are billing for work that is signed for and agreed upon.
.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

and most important, make sure that the person signing OFF has the authority to do so...


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

I was going to suggest using AppleWorks' spiffy teacher's fax template as I have done and see (profile) that we have a Quark pro onboard. Welcome to ehMac.

I use a *quote* form based on the client's request/specifications and budget stated. With everything ON the table there is less room for the "I told you so's".
Make sure to be honest with yourself about your costs to doing the job and add in your fee. Don't be afraid to print your "payment due upon receipt, 30 days" etc.

Prepare 2-3 roughed out choices for the client, allow for only 1 or 2 demo revisions and charge extra after that.

Your *Invoice* should go with your finished product.

Your *Statement of Receipt* follows payment.

A Quarkster should self-design these forms to show taste in text work and economy of design. 

About.com has free template downloads to look at here:
http://desktoppub.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.homeandoffice.hp.com%2Fhho%2Fus%2Feng%2Fbusiness_forms.html

Adobe's gallery site has great typography examples.

My favourite text and layout designer: 
(from Vancouver & France) 
http://www.textism.com/


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

there are some templates here

http://www.sessions.edu/Freelance_Forms/

of course you will have to personalize them, it's better than starting from scratch


----------

